# Verminators -4



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

this is the most recent Video from Rick Paillet and Randy, Keep them videos coming! Its both educational and fun to watch. I recommend it to anyone interested in Coyote hunting!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

They do make some great videos.I don't know Rick, but I know Randy, and he's not only a good hunter, but a good guy.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

I liked the newest one. Glad to see him doing some more big game stuff, way better than the outdoor channel. Not as much info for the new guys in this one but they will get the idea. Any of you guys use their calls? I like all the calls except the psycho tweety. I have met rick at the our calling contest here in Norton, Kansas...he is a first rate guy.


----------



## UTcoyoteklr (Feb 3, 2010)

keep disliking the psycho tweety it works great for me especially in heavily hunted areas!


----------

